# "Magic Knot" found on Pininterest



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi there,
I have found this magic knot join while looking for the best join for lace knitting. Does anyone use this? It does look like the answer to my issue: that of joining yarn in lace knitting?
Thanks in advance for all input.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/154389093445364151/
hope the link works , I have not done that before


----------



## judord (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, that is wonderful. Thanks for posting. 
Judy


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like a good idea. Thx.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Have not used it before, but will be in about 15 minutes as my yarn is running out!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link. It does look like it would be almost invisible.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been using this for about a month now since I first saw the video. It works very well! I'm not sure about bulky yarns though, I've only used it on sport and worsted weights.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, and I'll try it tonight or tomorrow and I think this will work great!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

This looks like a great idea. I'm going to give it a try. Thanks for the link.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I've only tried it for dishcloths. But would love to know if it would hold for other knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw this video some time ago. Since I'm against all knots in my yarn-play - even at the beginning of a cast-on or a foundation chain - I will probably _never_ even try this method.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

excellant!!!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been wondering about that but hadn't done much to seek out information. Thanks for putting it right in front of me.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Bloop19 (Jan 9, 2012)

I saw this quite by accident a while back and have used it ever since. I love it. But I have not used any bulky yarn (I hardly ever do) and I really don't think it would be so great with bulky if it's in the middle of a row. I'm into sports yarn this year since I'm in Arizona and even light weight yarn sweaters only get worn a couple months a year...lol. 112 degrees yesterday.

By the way, Grandma Jan, I moved here from Livonia, Michigan. I was only 3 years old so don't really remember it. I was born in Wyandotte.


----------



## Helena420 (Sep 18, 2011)

I learnt this last week and find it excellent. Wish I had found it sooner!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I use this all the time and it hasn't failed me yet


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I use it all the time too. Even in the middle of row, you never know it's there after knitting a couple rows past its use. LOVE being able to use all my yarn and not have to worry about being at the end of a row


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

Does this work for wool yarn? She had to be using acrylic to pull that hard on the knots and not break the yarn. 
.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the idea but I was taught way back when I learned to knit to never, ever make a knot. I guess that has changed.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I have used it. Works well.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I use it all the time I love the magic knot join.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

BRILLIANT this will save me load of time and less work and frustration
Thank you so much


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

I wonder if it loosens and comes out if the fabric is washed?
I'm still leery of knots...


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I saw this video some time ago. Since I'm against all knots in my yarn-play - even at the beginning of a cast-on or a foundation chain - I will probably _never_ even try this method.


I agree


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree with the doubts about bulky yarn. I was looking for a join for light weight yarn and will be trying it very soon.
What join do you favour, Jessica-Jean?


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Ashenlachie said:


> Hi there,
> I have found this magic knot join while looking for the best join for lace knitting. Does anyone use this? It does look like the answer to my issue: that of joining yarn in lace knitting?
> Thanks in advance for all input.
> 
> ...


Whenever I see this video, it reminds me of the good old standby -the square knot. Anyone else see the similarity?


----------



## LelabB (Feb 5, 2012)

I did this and unraveled something, when I reused it to make a new item the darned knot showed on the front
side of a sleeve. It maybe not be noticeable to someone else, but it annoys me. I works wonderfully easy, real easy to learn, but needs to not show. I recently tried the method of looping one yarn around the other, going opposite directions( it has a name which I forgot) but I used long enough pieces that as I knit forward I covered quite a large no. of stitches, as I passed the loop I continued to cover the extra yarn and just trimmed off the excess from each end. Seems real secure to me, beats seeing the knot. Can someone tell me what this is called?
Lela


----------



## 7914_Susie (Jun 21, 2012)

This looks like a great way to join very fine yarn and I am going to run a test on some fingering yarn that I use for making socks. I am not so sure that the knot would be suitable for chunkier yarns due to the extra bulk in the yarn.

Thank you so much for sharing the link!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I have been using this for about a month now since I first saw the video. It works very well! I'm not sure about bulky yarns though, I've only used it on sport and worsted weights.


I, too, have been using it after seeing that first video. I love using it although I'm sure there are some yarns and some situations where it might not be appropriate. But I will definitely use it when possible.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been using since I first saw it and think its the answer to a lot of join problems.Try it and I think you will like it.


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

I have used it on worsted almost exclusively. Love it. It is so simple and the knot hides well. Used it on Christmas stockings. Worth the effort to learn.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I have used this knot several times, and so far it has never failed. I'm not compulsive about "no knots", and anyway this method is just about invisible.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Way back in the thirties , in Girl Guides we were taught this knot as a way to join two ropes/strings of different sizes.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

hi JJ, i hate knots, too. so, what do you use if/when u end up w/a situation where u need to connect? i'm just starting Elizabeth shawl by Dee & when winding the yarn, ended up w/a mess i had to cut, so will b joining somewhere along the way, & knowing ahead of time the best way to do it will b more than helpful. i'm using #2 lace weight

thx
Judi



Jessica-Jean said:


> I saw this video some time ago. Since I'm against all knots in my yarn-play - even at the beginning of a cast-on or a foundation chain - I will probably _never_ even try this method.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

LelabB said:


> I recently tried the method of looping one yarn around the other, going opposite directions( it has a name which I forgot) but I used long enough pieces that as I knit forward I covered quite a large no. of stitches, as I passed the loop I continued to cover the extra yarn and just trimmed off the excess from each end. Seems real secure to me, beats seeing the knot. Can someone tell me what this is called?
> Lela


Haven't the foggiest of what it's called but I use it all the time as I knit with bulky yarn. Someone had posted the join some time ago and I liked it from the first time I used it. I recently knit three baby blankets and used this "loop" join. Cut off the ends showing and then washed and dried them (washable merino) until just a tad damp and spread them out to finish drying. Came out super and nothing fell apart.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Love the technique. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

It still leaves you with a knot in your work. Don't think it is something I will use.


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

this looks fabulous. thank-you for posting.

I can't wait to try it.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

What a simple join that done correctly, doesn't fail! Thanks so much for the video site. Book marked it for future reference.

Karen


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

It looks fairly good. I do think you can see it a bit, and on something just garter stitch or stocking stitch I think it would show some as it takes up a little bit of space and pushes the stitch out of line with the others. Looks like it would be better for some yarns than others.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've used it many times and have never had a problem.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

WoW! That's great!
Thanks for posting this.
:^)


----------



## twinsmompat (Dec 28, 2011)

I have used this method ever since I first saw the video and absolutley love it! I have never had one come loose.


----------



## Jcol (Aug 10, 2011)

I use this Magic Knot all the time and love it. It is difficult to find after you have knitted a ways. I Have used it on bulky yarn, worsted and fingering, and all are all but invisible.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i'm with jessica jean..no knots. i have tried this specific method on several different wieghts of yarn. it is not invisible, it leaves a very hard ball in your nice soft knitting and it is almost immpossible to make a colour change in the right place. weaving ends is still better than all of these drawbacks.


----------



## Vixalin (Aug 2, 2012)

thanks for shearing. I had never seen this before ( as with so many things I see here)

I have always been very leery of joints within the body of my project. I always opt for the seam joint but this seems strong enough to trust. Just may give it a try.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

What is the knot that tatters use? I have a friend who uses that knot a lot in her knitting, and has never had any problems with it. The ends are cut close as they are in the Magic Knot.

Bea


----------



## connietoo (May 10, 2011)

I use this all the time....it is great!!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Another knot I use is to make a slip knot and put the end of the working yarn through it. Pull the slip knot tight. If it works correctly you will feel (or even hear sometimes) a little click. You should pull and tug on it to make sure it "took".

Sometimes I have to do it over, but not often. Usually I don't do knots, but right now I'm doing a Fair Isle cover for the box my Wooley Board came in. The inside of my work will never be seen by humans again. So it's Knot City for me. I confess to a continuous feeling of gratefulness.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

artsylady said:


> Does this work for wool yarn? She had to be using acrylic to pull that hard on the knots and not break the yarn.
> .


I found different results with different yarns. KnitPicks Wool of the Andes can be pulled pretty hard; Harrisville Yarns Shetland DK cannot be pulled hard, but on the other hand, it felts if you look at it too hard so the knot holds.

I like this knot, but I don't use it with bulky yarns.


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

Wooley board?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

flhusker said:


> Love the idea but I was taught way back when I learned to knit to never, ever make a knot. I guess that has changed.


I read somewhere once that Kaffe Fassett ties knots all over the place. I also see that now they have a video by Brandon Mably(sp?) that shows how to work in yarn ends, so that may have changed.

I like the appearance of a "clean" wrong side, so sometimes I knot AND work in ends! Most often I don't knot.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

LelabB said:


> I did this and unraveled something, when I reused it to make a new item the darned knot showed on the front
> side of a sleeve. It maybe not be noticeable to someone else, but it annoys me. I works wonderfully easy, real easy to learn, but needs to not show. I recently tried the method of looping one yarn around the other, going opposite directions( it has a name which I forgot) but I used long enough pieces that as I knit forward I covered quite a large no. of stitches, as I passed the loop I continued to cover the extra yarn and just trimmed off the excess from each end. Seems real secure to me, beats seeing the knot. Can someone tell me what this is called?
> Lela


I haven't read ahead yet, but this sounds like the Russian Join. There are tons of videos on YouTube.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Punkin said:


> Wooley board?


http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/074194.html

If you get one, be warned that the cuff part of the sleeve adjustment is impossible to figure out until there's actually a sleeve on it! Ingenious.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I have used this for a lot of different yarns, and so far it hasn't let me down and you can't see it


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Another knot I use is to make a slip knot and put the end of the working yarn through it. Pull the slip knot tight. If it works correctly you will feel (or even hear sometimes) a little click. You should pull and tug on it to make sure it "took".
> 
> Sometimes I have to do it over, but not often. Usually I don't do knots, but right now I'm doing a Fair Isle cover for the box my Wooley Board came in. The inside of my work will never be seen by humans again. So it's Knot City for me. I confess to a continuous feeling of gratefulness.


This sounds like the tatting knot, but I can't remember the name of it. Can you?

Bea


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

BeaStitcher said:


> Stephhy said:
> 
> 
> > Another knot I use is to make a slip knot and put the end of the working yarn through it. Pull the slip knot tight. If it works correctly you will feel (or even hear sometimes) a little click. You should pull and tug on it to make sure it "took".
> ...


I don' know nuttin' 'bout no tattin! The slip knot method I use is a weaver's knot. Also known as a sheet bend knot. Used in bookbinding. Here it is on KnitPicks... http://community.knitpicks.com/notes/Joining_Yarn_-_Weaver's_Knot

and another friendly site... http://jennybellairs.blogspot.com/2010/01/fast-pictorial-guide-to-weavers-knot.html

I got curious and looked around (a little) but the only tatting knot I saw mentioned was a square knot. I saw some videos but I don't know enough even to recognize what I was looking at.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I saw this video some time ago. Since I'm against all knots in my yarn-play - even at the beginning of a cast-on or a foundation chain - I will probably _never_ even try this method.


Just curious...what do you do when you have knitted or crocheted an item, you're halfway through a skein and you run into a mfg's knot? That happens to me all the time, but maybe because I buy cheap yarn or yarn on sale.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Just curious...what do you do when you have knitted or crocheted an item, you're halfway through a skein and you run into a mfg's knot? That happens to me all the time, but maybe because I buy cheap yarn or yarn on sale.[/quote]

BeckyOH, just so you know, I've found more knots in expensive yarns that I have in cheap yarns. Go figure.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

I have used this knot on the last few things I have made, and it works beautifully. The yarn I have used it on is all either 3 ply or worsted. I haven't tried lace or other weights of yarn. It works so much better than the Russian Join or the braided join.

I don't think it would be too good for socks, or chemo hats or preemie hats though, as the knots might cause irritation to tender skin.


----------



## Claire13 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've used this knot and love it.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Interesting... may have to try it, but I don't think knots work all that well, generally speacking, in knitting.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Ashenlachie said:


> Hi there,
> I have found this magic knot join while looking for the best join for lace knitting. Does anyone use this? It does look like the answer to my issue: that of joining yarn in lace knitting?
> Thanks in advance for all input.
> 
> ...


I saw this before and tried it, however, I did not clip the ends of the yarn - too chicken - just in case when I laundered it, it came apart. I knitted the ends in.


----------



## PattiC (Sep 16, 2011)

I use it all the time. It works great!


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been knitting for 50 years and always taught NEVER tie yarn because you lose the elasticity, and that IS true. However, there are so many yarns today that tie their yarns on purpose (Prism). I was appalled at the very idea. When I mentioned it at my LYS, they looked at me like I was crazy. I have, however, used the magic knot and love it, but I don't knit for anyone but myself. I stand by the fact that you lose the elasticity, but I'm old and lazy these days.


----------



## EboneyPringle (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you for posting the video! I tried the magic knot using bulky yarn with 2 strands held together... In both of the pieces I completed, the knot is not visible at all from the right side. It is visible on the wrong side. I have yet to try this with a lighter weight yarn.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

kmcnaught said:


> What a simple join that done correctly, doesn't fail! Thanks so much for the video site. Book marked it for future reference.
> 
> Karen


PS: I have always relied on Frey Check to reinforce knots. Will try this method, when I join the next ball of PomPom yarn to the baby blanket being knitted for a friend to give to his new niece.

Karen


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Ashenlachie said:


> Hi there,
> I have found this magic knot join while looking for the best join for lace knitting. Does anyone use this? It does look like the answer to my issue: that of joining yarn in lace knitting?
> Thanks in advance for all input.
> 
> ...


Someone on KP had posted this very link not long ago. I frogged a sweater I got at a thrift shop and had lots of joining to do. I used this knot...it is fantastic.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Emell said:


> LelabB said:
> 
> 
> > I recently tried the method of looping one yarn around the other, going opposite directions( it has a name which I forgot) but I used long enough pieces that as I knit forward I covered quite a large no. of stitches, as I passed the loop I continued to cover the extra yarn and just trimmed off the excess from each end. Seems real secure to me, beats seeing the knot. Can someone tell me what this is called?
> ...


I think it's called a Russian join.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the site as this does make joining easier. Jane


----------



## Mardi (May 25, 2011)

I have been using this knot ever since I saw the video ages ago and it is wonderful, so easy once you learn the technique and really neat. Try it and I'm sure you will love it
Mardi


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Thanks, I'm a knot lover so maybe I can help balance the knot haters. This was posted earlier but as usual, I failed to bookmark the post and forgot its name. Googling "yarn knot" isn't very helpful, or perhaps it's so helpful it's useless. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Topsy said:


> Emell said:
> 
> 
> > LelabB said:
> ...


No the Russian Join is different


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I am clearly a skeptic...I would not trust it..sorry just my opinion..

Now I might consider using this IF the piece were to be felted and would not matter..

Thanks for posting anyhow..


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

bloop19 I use to live in Livonia, Mich too.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That looks really good, pinned it myself. Thanks


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Very neat, thank you for posting


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

This is the only way I join yarn...Love it..


----------



## Metaphor Yarns (Jul 4, 2012)

I am skeptical. It looks useful, but it doesn't look durable. Have you washed items you've used this on? Have you ever had a knot unravel?

I'd hate to have a project unravel after all the hard work put into it.



Bloop19 said:


> I saw this quite by accident a while back and have used it ever since. I love it. But I have not used any bulky yarn (I hardly ever do) and I really don't think it would be so great with bulky if it's in the middle of a row. I'm into sports yarn this year since I'm in Arizona and even light weight yarn sweaters only get worn a couple months a year...lol. 112 degrees yesterday.
> 
> By the way, Grandma Jan, I moved here from Livonia, Michigan. I was only 3 years old so don't really remember it. I was born in Wyandotte.


----------



## Irsette (Nov 12, 2011)

I love this technique. I have been using it for the last 5 afghans I made and it saves a lot of time weaving in ends and it seems very strong.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Irsette,
I would like to know if you have worn (used the afghans a lot) or washed any of them?

Thanks!



Irsette said:


> I love this technique. I have been using it for the last 5 afghans I made and it saves a lot of time weaving in ends and it seems very strong.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I use this. very efficient and solid as long as you make sure to tie the knot in the correct way....will n.e.v.e.r come out.


----------



## Irsette (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry to say that I have not used them or washed the yet. I am giving them for Christmas presents to our grandchildren, but I will wash them & block before giving.


----------



## Turtleknits (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you! It seems to good to be true, but I'm going to try it.


----------



## judord (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, I just had my first chance to use this knot on a pair of stockings I am doing, and it is great. Many thanks. 
Judy


----------



## judord (Nov 11, 2011)

I just love your Avatar. Do you own this? Live near it? It is like a dream. 
Judy
I meant this for the treehouse in the woods person, forgot the name. Anyway..................


----------



## circsgirl (Jul 3, 2012)

Interesting conversation, knots vs. no knots. In the rare occasion I use a knot, it makes it's way to the front, even if it starts in the back, would be leery with anything in stocking stitch. It does sound like it might be a great ideas for using on the edge, but I've read all the posts and no one has directly said how it washes and wears,(could have missed it). Would be a shame if something well used unraveled.


----------



## atsrks (Oct 10, 2011)

I THINK IT'S GREAT = BUT WHAT DO YOU DO IF YOU ARE CHANGING COLORS?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

This is what I do....

1. Knit to where the colors will change. 
2. Mark a dot on the back of the last stitch with a Sharpie or pen.
3. Unknit back about 6 stitches.
4. Tie on the new yarn 1st knot as stated.
5. Begin tying on the old yarn 2nd knot, but hold the DOT against the anchoring yarn and pull the yarn and maneuver the DOT so that it is within the knot. 
6. Secure both knots tightly as stated.
7. Complete double knot as stated. When you pull the knots together, the knots will secure together at the point of the DOT.
8. When you've knit your 6 stitches again your knot should fall just where the last stitch completes and the new color will begin on the next stitch.

I hope this helps.


----------



## atsrks (Oct 10, 2011)

THANkS - I LOVE THE 'SHOULD' I'LL GIVE IT A TRY


----------



## archiu22 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you! That is great! I will do that from now on!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I did make a little alteration to my how to list above. Instead of marking the yarn with a dot of sharpie or pencil, I discovered I could tie a little knot in the same spot and then work back from there. 

Works great and then you don't mark your yarn with any ink.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I've used it many times, with fingering weight yarns , hats scarves, shawls, and socks


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I saw this video some time ago. Since I'm against all knots in my yarn-play - even at the beginning of a cast-on or a foundation chain - I will probably _never_ even try this method.


I agree, it is easier for me to hide them with a tapestry needle
Welcome from Colorado!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

atsrks said:


> I THINK IT'S GREAT = BUT WHAT DO YOU DO IF YOU ARE CHANGING COLORS?


Please end your last sticth with the new color. Say you are making a dc pull through and work off the last 2 loops with the new color , then hide your ends. If it is the begiining of a row, work over the old color when completeing the next few stitches.


----------



## MollyY87 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

